# Guide gear tree stands?



## bilgerat (Jul 6, 2011)

anyone got a sportsmans guide brand ladder stand? , Im looking at ording a couple of their Guide gear 15' two man ladder stands, they have them on sale for 99 bucks, I have a coupon and with shipping they are only 120 bucks my cost, I was just wondering if anyone had one and and are they a good stand and confortable


----------



## roberte (Jul 6, 2011)

I own 2 myself for the money there great stands!!!but kinda gets uncomfortable after couple hours,but id buy more so that should anwser ur question


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 6, 2011)

I have 2 and really like them....I did replace the fabric straps that
go around the tree with a chain and turnbuckle.....Rock solid when 
you climb...

Only downside to me is the open area under the seat and the cheap
seat pad you get with the stand....I put a piece of plywood under
the stand to make a larger area for storing your fanny pack and stuff 
and got a thicker foam pad for the seat...


----------

